# Reading Contemporary Short Fiction - Any Recommended Websites?



## Pluralized (Jan 1, 2015)

There are so many small online fiction mags -- can you recommend a few that you feel have their finger on the pulse of contemporary short fiction, say 8-10k words? Free would be great. I've bought and read two of the Best American Short Stories anthologies, and considered subscribing to Tin House or one of those high-end mags...

I've been reading everything I can, trying to diversify my skill set. I want to not only see what other writers are getting published, but also learn more about structure and writing good endings.

Thanks, and happy 2015.


----------



## TKent (Jan 1, 2015)

Great minds think alike. New Yorker Magazine is $12 for 12 weeks right now and you get full access to archives. I just subscribed to this for that very reason.  I chose digital only even though it is $12 for print and digital, but at the end of 12 weeks, you'll get an email notification of rate change and renewal and if you don't cancel, they will auto renew. I figure the digital only would be the least expensive at the regular rate, so just in case I decide to keep it, stuck with digital.

Also this is not what you are looking for exactly as it is flash, but there are some great flash stories in this freebie on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R1GECO6/?tag=writingforu06-20

These are all indie-authors who got together based on a suggestion by Hugh Howey on another board. Some treasures in there. Various genres including literary fiction, horror, romance, sci-fi, etc.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 1, 2015)

That's one good thing about the internet, you can find a lot of good fiction by just browsing.  When I first started out I browsed the big newsstands and bookstores and usually all I could find consistently were the old mags like Weird Tales or Ellery Queen.
I would recommend getting subscriptions and reading content to see what others are writing that mags are accepting.


----------

